

Facebook was the top search term for 2011. Address bar or search bar? - darkmethod
http://www.hitwise.com/us/about-us/press-center/press-releases/facebook-was-the-top-search-term-for-2011/

======
darkmethod
I have watched my wife countless times use the search bar in Firefox when she
could of easily gone directly to a site using the address bar. Apparently she
is not alone.

